# Newby



## LVSteve

We are new to GSD. Have worked with Labs & Rottie's over the years. We rescued (2) GSD both are belived to be about 5-6 years old. We call them Dezi and Lucy
Glad to be part of the group
We are in Vegas


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Welcome! Thanks for giving these two gorgeous dogs a home.


----------



## Orphan Heidi

Welcome to our forum. Lovely family picture. And another thanks for giving these two throwaways a safe landing.


----------

